# PTO Clutch



## MAPOTH (Apr 6, 2021)

So I inherited a Kioti CK25 tractor. Seems like the PTO clutch will not engage. The question I have is how does it engage? Electric j terrace or mechanical. If mechanical I assume the clutch is a regular two position clutch. Hi does it engage? Any help would be great


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello MAPOTH, welcome to the forum,

Here's what tractordata.com lists for PTO on a CK25 tractor: 


Power Take-off (PTO)Rear PTO:live (two-stage clutch)Rear RPM:540/1000Mid PTO:optionalMid RPM:2000


You have a two stage clutch for the rear PTO. You push the clutch pedal halfway to stop the wheel drive. Push it in all the way to stop both wheel and PTO drives. There should be a PTO engage lever somewhere on the tractor.


----------



## MAPOTH (Apr 6, 2021)

BigT said:


> Hello MAPOTH, welcome to the forum,
> 
> Here's what tractordata.com lists for PTO on a CK25 tractor:
> 
> ...


Tha k you 

so push half and the wheels dont stop. only all the way in will stop the wheels. Is there a dual linkage on the pedal? Two rods coming down from there must be there. Just one is not moving. Strange. I’ll peel back some parts and take a look.
Thanks again. Any advice would be great


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

On my old tractors, there is only one clutch link. The dual clutches are normally factory preset, and the only adjustment I have is the single linkage. I have no idea how the Kioti clutch linkage is rigged up. Your Kioti dealer might know.


----------

